
IBM: ‘Mac users are happier and more productive’ - elorant
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3452847/ibm-mac-users-are-happier-and-more-productive.html
======
mikro2nd
"compared to Windows users" (ftfa)

Did they survey Linux users, too? It would seem not, but I only skimmed the
article.

